# Clarisonic



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm curious how many people blame me  have purchased Clarisonics because of all our conversations here on Kindle Boards.

I'm also wondering how many people that bought the full size actually end up using the body brush very much.

Check in here!
(I've never done a poll, so we'll see how this works!)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gee, guess I've missed the discusions, but what's a clarasonic?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I definately got sucked in, first by you, then by Neo, then by all the others who chimed in. My Mia should be arriving next week. By the end of the week I expect smooth, beautiful, unwrinkled skin!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I was already a Clarisonic user! LOL. I purchased mine a year or so ago from Qvc.  I use it with the Purity cleanser, too. I hope I didn't mess up your poll!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I bought the Clarisonic pro as a result of the anything goes thread, and absolutely love it. I use both the face and body brushes every day.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QOGXOG/ref=oss_product

Scarlet- This is the link to the one I bought but I didn't pay that price. Guess it was on sale. There are other versions.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks lonestar.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I had been wanting one for a while, so I sent the link to my husband for Christmas.... However, when I saw the charge on the credit card, it was less than it was when I looked at the link the first time, which was for the tie-dyed looking unit.... When I clicked on the same link, now the pattern is different, so I'm a little bummed, but oh, well.


----------



## Kindy Lu (Apr 23, 2010)

ok, I don't normally post on these threads but I do like to read them. I have read the whole thread that you guys started, I not only ordered the mia which is suppose to be delivered Mon. But, I also ordered the Purity, some extra brushes, and a couple other things that people  posted about. So thank you ladies so much for being enablers to one more person. LOL


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

YES, among many many MANY other things!!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I seemed to have missed the thread somehow, but bought one today. I got the 2 speed classic (pink). It is charging as I type. the booklet says it has to charge 24 hours before first use, don't know if I can hold out


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm curious how many people blame me  have purchased Clarasonics because of all our conversations here on Kindle Boards.
> 
> I'm also wondering how many people that bought the full size actually end up using the body brush very much.
> 
> ...


I absolutely blame and thank you for the Clarisonic.  I'm interested to see how many people with the Plus like and use the body brush as well.

Oh, and lets not even get into all the other things I've bought thanks to this place. Who knew my Kindle would end up being so dangerous?


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I got suckered in and I love it!  I was a day late on the limited edition paisley one, but someone mentioned contacting the company and I have it!  I use both the face and body brushes and it looks so cute sitting on my bathroom counter.  (this is one of the things I've been suckered into buying because of Kindle Boards, but I love all of them)


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I was coerced by the "evil Kindle people". I have a beautiful pink Clairsonic still sitting in the box...need to charge it.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> In case anyone's missed it here's the thread in question:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39403.0/topicseen.html


Well there is an awful lot of trouble one can get into if they read _that_ thread. Is there a cliffnotes version which summarizes the Clarasonic System? There is a Mia. a Plus. a Classic and then there is a Opal. And then kits with dual brushes (why would you need 2?). Then the Cleansers, Serum and Polish...


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie,
Yes I blame thank you for my Clarisonic purchase. I got the PRO. I use the body brush 3 times a week. I use the brush for my face twice per day.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I love the body brush, but I wish the face brush was in a smaller unit.  Price you pay for the dual purpose brush, I guess.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I love the body brush, but I wish the face brush was in a smaller unit. Price you pay for the dual purpose brush, I guess.


Clearly you need a Mia too!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

so are they generally for the body... except the mia and opal would be for the face?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

They are all for the face except the larger ones have the body brush.

The Clarasonic Opal is something different entirely....haven't looked at it.....not sure I want to know what it is....fingers in ears.......lalalalalalalala


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> The Clarasonic Opal is something different entirely....haven't looked at it.....not sure I want to know what it is....fingers in ears.......lalalalalalalala


LOL From what I have read about the Opal, it seems like they are pushing the products that you use with the Opal more than the actual device itself. One of the things that I really like about the Clarisonic is that I can use my own cleansers rather than having to buy special cleansers from Clarisonic.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

So I was looking at these on the Clarasonic site and then jumped over to Amazon.  The Amazon prices are discounted   and I always like to use KB affiliate links    But I read one review which said that Amazon is selling grey market Clarasonics -- the Clarasonic reps said that Amazon was not an authorized dealer... 

Any thoughts??


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, Kindle Gracie, it's all your fault thanks to you . And boy am I grateful for that!!!!! Before you mentioned it, I had no idea such a thing even existed. Now, a short month later, I simply can't live without it anymore, and use my Mia twice daily with Purity


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Bonbonlover: I too bought my Mia through Amazon, but while it was eligible for prime, it wasn't an order fulfilled by Amazon but by some third party seller (can't remember which, sorry). And the price was good too


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I got my Mia from The Skin Store. I think it was 20% off and free shipping.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the Plus, with a whole bunch of Clarisonic product from QVC. I've only had it for a few days, but I love having the body brush - I've been using the body brush in the shower every day, and with Purity on my face twice daily. Already thrilled with the purchase!! I cannot believe how smooth my skin is - both my face AND my body!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Not to take credit for something I haven't come up with, nor to bring the "other" thread over here, but I do feel compelled to add that the companion product of the Clarisonic/Purity combo definitely is the Tassi, which just does an amazing job at keeping hair out of one's face while using said Clarisonic  ... Simple, yet brilliant  

ETA: oh and that one is NOT Kindle Gracie's responsibility (I think we owe that one to Julip if my memory serves me right, lol)!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Count me in as one who "found" the Clarasonic thanks to the enablers thread! I have the plus and my husband and I both use the face brush twice a day and the body brush in the shower. I am bummed because I am going out of town for 5 days and can't bring myself to pack the Clarasonic. I'm the one who bought it - I shouldn't have explained it to him. Don't think I can get another one before Tuesday. Oh, well, I love him and he deserves to be pampered, too.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Add me to the list! I had never heard of it, but boy I am glad I found that thread! I now use Purity, ordered a Fossil bag, and want a bag from Stitch & Swash~all because of 2 threads!!  Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am the mother of a 25 year old, so hardly a spring chicken although I like to think I am.  I joined these boards just over a year ago.  And I can't believe how many things I didn't know I had to have until I joined the boards. Think, borsa bella, decal girl, Oberon, easy, kandle, more Borsa Bella, more Oberon, handbags and fossil, keurig......  But somehow I missed this clarisonic discussion.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I missed this discussion, too. And now I think I have to have this, but it will be awhile before I can save up enough. Okay, enablers, what else have you got for me to add to the list? I already have the Oberon, the Decal Girl skin, and several bags along with my Kindle and about a million books. After much discussion with myself, I decided to pass on the rice cooker, but that was a close call.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> I missed this discussion, too. And now I think I have to have this, but it will be awhile before I can save up enough. Okay, enablers, what else have you got for me to add to the list? I already have the Oberon, the Decal Girl skin, and several bags along with my Kindle and about a million books. After much discussion with myself, I decided to pass on the rice cooker, but that was a close call.


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39403.0/topicseen.html

Come on over to the dark side and you will quickly find out what all you can't live without!

The Clarisonic is an excellent item for your Christmas list and it would be the top thing on my list if I didn't already have one.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Barbiedull said:


> I was coerced by the "evil Kindle people". I have a beautiful pink Clairsonic still sitting in the box...need to charge it.


{Nodding at your first sentence!}

I bought the Mia first and then the full-size one which is now charging. I have a very VERY dry skin which has only gotten drier as I have gotten older. It will be interesting to see if the body brush cuts down on the skin bits I have on dark clothes when I take them off!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

EXCELLENT!  I failed to include "Are you kidding?  I've bought more than ONE" in the poll.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Which one would you all suggest? The Mia, Classic or Plus? or even Pro? Do you use the varying speeds?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

If you just want it for your face, I'd go with the Mia. That's what I have and it's great.

If you want it for body too, I'd go with the Plus or the Pro, although the Pro is supposed to be sold by professionals only.

http://blog.clarisonic.com/2010/07/14/ask-dr-robb-whats-the-difference-between-the-different-cleansing-systems/


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh just found this site has free shipping + 25% off "this week only" <-- LOL I am not sure when the week started

http://www.aspenleafspa.com/products.php?brand=14


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> I missed this discussion, too. And now I think I have to have this, but it will be awhile before I can save up enough. Okay, enablers, what else have you got for me to add to the list? I already have the Oberon, the Decal Girl skin, and several bags along with my Kindle and about a million books. After much discussion with myself, I decided to pass on the rice cooker, but that was a close call.


Oh my dear, you have only just begun!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> Oh just found this site has free shipping + 25% off "this week only" <-- LOL I am not sure when the week started
> 
> http://www.aspenleafspa.com/products.php?brand=14


Wow, the Nutrisonic is $175 on this site. Wasn't it like $35 on QVC this week? Holy moly. That's quite a difference. Looks like the Clairsonic for the body and face is $225 less 25% on this site. Not bad. I got it at Sephora during F&F for that price less 20% plus it had about four or five full size face and body products with it. Expensive ones too, like Nick Perricone and a couple of others that escape me at the moment


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

That may be the large Neutra Sonic.  We got the one that is smaller like the Mia for $35 something.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Bonbonlover said:


> Which one would you all suggest? The Mia, Classic or Plus? or even Pro? Do you use the varying speeds?


I've only had mine a few days, but I have a few areas (backs of my arms, back of my neck, chest, etc) that get bumps. I've already noticed a significant improvement in the last 3-4 days of using it. If you don't have any issues like that and would only use it on your face, I'd say go with the Mia. But if you do, I think the extra $$ for the Plus is well worth it.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I haven't bought one, but it IS on my wishlist.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Wow, the Nutrisonic is $175 on this site. Wasn't it like $35 on QVC this week? Holy moly. That's quite a difference. Looks like the Clairsonic for the body and face is $225 less 25% on this site. Not bad. I got it at Sephora during F&F for that price less 20% plus it had about four or five full size face and body products with it. Expensive ones too, like Nick Perricone and a couple of others that escape me at the moment


That's the full size Nutrasonic. The Today's Special for HSN was the travel size Nutrasonic which is the same size as the Mia. I have a Mia but I ordered 3 of the Nutrasonics. They were 39.95 as the Today's Special and are now 44.95. I got the Lavender color for me and the Blue and Yellow for my sons g/fs. I have to say so far I love the Nutrasonic.. It Cleans just as well as the Mia, maybe even a little better since the whole brush head rotates. It also has 2 speeds so the second speed with the normal brush head can be used for the body. The ONLY negative I have found so far is since the whole brush rotates it does splatter if you wet the brush. So it's best used in the shower or just don't wet the head. It's an excellant alternative to the Mia if you don't want to spend as much or if you want to pick up some for gifts. Looks like the only color they have right now is the Blue.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It seems we have the clarisonic here in Australia but in think it is the full set and it costs $325 . Which is around $315 USD. Buyers?

https://www.itvsn.com.au/include/sweb.dll/product?product=125308&category=00000&site_id=ITVSN&session_id=1082EC51302E476a9B309473C19D990E

I think it is the classic which retails for $179 in the US. See how we get ripped off here in Australia! It should cost $35 to individually ship this here, so that is around $215, so they charge us an extra $100!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I bought the Mia and loved it so much I bought one for my sister for Christmas.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Okay, stay calm my fast beating heart. I so totally need one of these and now I have to regroup and find the best place to buy. The Mia or the other one? Must decide soon before--gasp--they're all gone. Seriously, where can I can the best price?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yellow Mia for $123
http://www.amazon.com/Clarisonic-20090-Cleansing-System-Yellow/dp/B0036ELTTI

$149 with 20% off using code CYBER20 = $119.20
http://www.skinstore.com/search/search.aspx?catID=0&QUERY=Mia&submitSearch.x=0&submitSearch.y=0

Free shipping on both.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

And I sorta like this one
http://www.skinstore.com/p-15378-clarisonic-exclusive-mia-sonic-cleansing-system-hope-is-beautiful.aspx

Personally, if money is an issue, I'd go with the Mia. It's less expensive and you will love the size for your face.

You can always get a bigger more expensive one later. I just use a body brush exactly like this that was only a few $$$ at TJMaxx.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2889513?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_pla=personal_care_accessories:women:bath_accessories&cm_ite=elemis_skin_brush:15721&cm_ven=Froogle&mr:trackingCode=ACDFCFFD-D981-DE11-B712-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I ordered the lavendar Mia from SkinStore today with the 20% off coupon.  The web page said it was out of stock but it let me do the order... So I may have to wait a little longer - but I really want that color!


----------



## Kindy Lu (Apr 23, 2010)

Received my Mia today. It's charging and I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

SCORE!!!  We have another one.  Changing the world one Mia at a time.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok... You got me. So did the limited edition red one. It's on the way... Sigh.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Oooh, the red is gorgeous, I'm so jealous right now!!!! But I already have a white Mia  ...


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Neo said:


> Oooh, the red is gorgeous, I'm so jealous right now!!!! But I already have a white Mia ...


Same here! I LOVE that red! But I already have a pink Mia.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Sadly I must wait to buy the Mia. My husband just learned he is being laid off in 2 weeks from his computer programming job. But Mia will stay on my list.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> Sadly I must wait to buy the Mia. My husband just learned he is being laid off in 2 weeks from his computer programming job. But Mia will stay on my list.


I am so sorry. Did he have any idea that the layoff was coming? Even though it is a terrible time to be notified of a layoff and sounds very Scroogish of the company, I guess it is better to get the news before Christmas rather than after when possibly there are many Christmas bills that the laid off wouldn't have incurred in he/she had known about the layoff.Still, I am very sorry.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Neo said:


> Oooh, the red is gorgeous, I'm so jealous right now!!!! But I already have a white Mia ...


Okay, where do we get red?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, looks like this is not the thread I thought it was.
The Clarisonic is NOT a musical instrument.

sorry for intruding.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

kindlek said:


> Okay, where do we get red?


All links redirect to Amazon, it seems...


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm thinking of buying one for DD after Christmas for her keratosis pilaris (white bumps on the back of her arms)  I've read (Google is my friend) that a loofah and alpha hydroxy may help reduce these - so a body clarisonic (or the HSN similar product) may be a good buy for her...


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Neo said:


> All links redirect to Amazon, it seems...


Ah yes, found the Mia in garnet on Amazon. Wish the Plus came in garnet, dangit.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

We were told a week ago that a few would be laid off. Then yesterday they announced the layoffs and it's pretty much everyone in the department. Good way for the company to get out of paying Christmas bonuses while the CEO's pad their pockets.

I'm putting the Mia on my birthday list instead of Christmas. My birthday's in February, so that new job better show up fast or I'm moving Mia to my Mothers' Day list.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh noes! My Mia is backordered! (only til the 8th though, I think I'll survive)

Sorry to hear about the job troubles, LC. I got laid off recently too. Between selling jewelery at craft shows and unemployment I'm staying afloat, and actually kind of enjoying the forced vacation.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Out of curiosity, are people mostly using Clarisonic to "buff" and "freshen" their skin, or to address problems (like eczema, acne, wrinkles, etc.)? I've heard amazing things about Clarisonic, but I'm unclear what specifically it does best.

Thanks!
Kristan


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My Mia is scheduled to arrive tomorrow! Along with my Body Shop order. Today my Hamilton Beach 3-in-1 and my Hanna Andersson nightgown arrived. I also have Tassmimo coffee coming and some candles from Amazon. Too bad I won't be home until Thursday.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

So, I asked Mr. U2C for a Clarisonic for Christmas. This is his reply ...



> Does that mirror I bought you for your face make you think you are old
> >> & unattractive? Maybe I should not have bought it. You look fine &
> >> you are good looking to me


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

unknown2cherubim said:


> So, I asked Mr. U2C for a Clarisonic for Christmas. This is his reply ...


bwahaaahaaa!!! I love your husband!!!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> OMG, Mrs. U2C, what a nice thing to hear. You've got a keeper.


You see how he did _not _promise me the Clarisonic? I noticed that right off. But yeah ... I'll keep him.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

How often do you use your Clarisonic? I used mine for the first time last night, but decided not to use it tonight. Do some of you use it every night?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I use it for two minutes every morning and every night.  Why did you decide not to use it tonight?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I too use it every morning and every evening, but only for one minute each time. Such a pleasure, really!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I hear you Cobbie, but I go to the gym before work every morning, and after that, while under the shower, I feel that the use of my Clarisonic is truly a necessity, and not so much a luxury anymore, lol


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't have a good reason why I did not use it at night. I am also a "splasher" in the morning (in the shower), and use a cleanser at night. I will try to get into a daily ritual.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I use it in the evening and I use philosophy microdelivery exfoliating wash in the morning.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, looks like this is not the thread I thought it was.
> The Clarisonic is NOT a musical instrument.
> 
> sorry for intruding.
> Just sayin.....


But Geoff, I think you'd love a Clarisonic! Stick around, we'll talk you into it 

I've had mine a total of 11 days, I use it every morning and every night. A little over a minute each time - i can never seem to finish in the minute they give you. I don't think it's in my head - it's already improved my skin. Seriously. I'll have one of these for the rest of my life, I'm so happy I was enabled into buying one!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I guess I was just a bit disappointed that I did not wake up this morning with skin looking like Angelina Jolie


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah, but *which* Angelina? On the left is Ms. Jolie "au natural" as it were...


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

So, obviously she uses Meteorites, right?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

But which shade meteorites? Now I need them too?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> But which shade meteorites? Now I need them too?


Mine don't quite do that. I must have the wrong shade.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Mine don't quite do that. I must have the wrong shade.


Heh. Of course, I noticed that Ms. Jolie's bone structure, eyes and lips were all there without the makeup. Say what you will but having a first class "canvas" like Ms. Jolie's certainly helps.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Am I the only one that doesn't find Angelina Jolie attractive?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't find Angelina Jolie attractive?


Nope. But I guess we are not the audience.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Out of curiosity, are people mostly using Clarisonic to "buff" and "freshen" their skin, or to address problems (like eczema, acne, wrinkles, etc.)? I've heard amazing things about Clarisonic, but I'm unclear what specifically it does best.


Hi Kristan!

I've been using a Clarisonic for 4 years, and I can't see any huge change in fine lines or wrinkles. But it has been a tremendous help for my complexion. I no longer have problems with occasional breakouts (I'm in my 50s so I really wanted that to go away) and I no longer have dry patchy spots on my face.

I don't use it in the summer as much as I should perhaps, although I use it for deep cleansing when I've been outside a lot on summer weekends. (it really does clean well) But I use it almost daily during Ohio winters (I'm in Columbus ) for exfoliation. -- and it really does work well for that.

When I use the Clarisonic regularly people comment on how nice my complexion is - and I don't hear that much when I don't use it on a regular basis....so maybe it helps more than I've given it credit for 

For me I think a combination of the Clarisonic for cleansing and shea butter for moisturizing is a good mix : ) I haven't used it as a body brush, but after reading this thread I think that is an idea worth considering.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Anita said:


> I've been using a Clarisonic for 4 years, and I can't see any huge change in fine lines or wrinkles. But it has been a tremendous help for my complexion. I no longer have problems with occasional breakouts (I'm in my 50s so I really wanted that to go away) and I no longer have dry patchy spots on my face.


Lol well I'm 25 and that's what I'm hoping for too. Thank you so much for your thorough response! I'm in Cincinnati, hehe, so I know what you mean about the Ohio winters.

My biggest problems is monthly breakouts: they take a couple days to develop, a couple days to mess my face/life up, and then a couple weeks to completely heal. By the time they're finally gone, new ones are about to come in! I hate only having a week to enjoy my skin.

I wasn't going to buy one... but I just got a generous xmas bonus at work... Ugh, I need to think about it. It's the kind of thing that I think is totally worth it (if it works), but sometimes it's still hard (at least for me) to take that plunge and spend $$ on myself instead of others.

IF I do want to get one, just to use on my face, do people have a particular recommendation? (Sorry if this is redundant!! I came to the thread so late...) Seems like the Mia would do, and people are happy with it... But most people are using other cleansers, right? Philosophy/Hope seem to be popular ones?

Thanks again for the help/feedback!! (I think you guys might be talking me into it...)
Kristan


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm perfectly happy with just the Mia.  You can use any cleanser you want with it but I use Purity Made Simple.  I'm pretty sure that if you buy one you will wonder how you ever lived without it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Weeell, haha, I just told my mom I would like one for xmas. (Ok in fairness to me, she asked for ideas.) That's no guarantee that she'll get me one, but if she doesn't, I'll probably buy one for myself.

You brainwashers! ;p (Well, you guys and practically every Amazon reviewer.)

Kristan

_Edited to add: In all seriousness, I guess I just figure I should give it a shot. My skin has frustrated me for over a decade now. Yes it's gotten better as I left my teens behind, and yes I've gotten better at applying makeup/coverup, but the occasional pizza face still has the power to ruin my day. I have tried a lot of different cleansers and regimens and whatnot, and nothing has truly helped (or at least not long-term). Maybe this won't be a miracle, but if it could be a consistent help, I think I would be a fool not to try it. I feel like I owe myself that much. Especially since I rarely splurge on myself.

(Plus, if you do the math, it seems like this costs a lot, but all those cleansing products add up too... Furthermore, isn't happiness and peace of mind worth a little extra?)

Wow, haha, thanks for letting me vent..._


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristan-
I'm 31, and that's exactly why I got the Clarisonic too.  I'm sooooo tired of still having bad breakouts!  I get the big, cystic type of ones too.  I've been using my Clarisonic for a whole two weeks and I ALREADY notice a difference!  My skin is smoother, and already have fewer breakouts.  I think it really, really helps completely clean out the clogged pores which cause breakouts - ten times better than using just your fingers.  Go for it!!  

By the way, I'm in Columbus, OH too Anita!!  I'm a HUGE Cincinnati Reds fan Kristan, and I call on the area for work, so I'm down there at least twice a month!!  I hate Ohio winters, I don't know why I still live here!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Wish me luck, my mom just got me the lavender Mia for xmas! I won't get to use it for a couple weeks, but now I'm really looking forward to it. 

Lol it's funny how many of us are in the Ohio area. To be honest, the weather (at least in Cincy) is probably the nicest overall of anywhere I've lived. I was born & raised in Houston (where they have hot, and less hot) and I went to college in Pittsburgh (which has Cincinnati-ish weather, but more extreme -- snowier, rainier, hotter, humider).

Kristan


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats!  You'll love it.  

I always thought Cincy got less snow than Columbus - but more ice.  You're right on the line!!  Either one is bad!  
I love that city.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anyone find the Clarisonic Plus is maybe too big to use daily on the face?  I would probably most often use it on my face .. but having the option to use it on the body might be nice...


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't find it too big at all, but then I haven't ever used a mia so it's all I know.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

corkyb said:


> I don't find it too big at all, but then I haven't ever used a mia so it's all I know.


Thanks!!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

My red Mia has arrived and is charging!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

akpak said:


> My red Mia has arrived and is charging!


Jealous! It was a tossup for me between the red and the limited edition...and I'm still not sure I made the right choice in picking the limited edition. Mine will be here Monday, and hopefully the craving for the red will go away once I have the other one here.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

/whine

Do I *really* have to let it charge for a full day?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

My purple Mia just arrived, and I blame all of you!

;P

I'm going to be a good girl and wrap it and put it under the tree (it's technically a gift from my parents, and I want them to see me open it and squeal with joy) but it's going to be a looooong 10 days.

Kristan


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> My purple Mia just arrived, and I blame all of you!
> 
> ;P
> 
> ...


Yaaaayyyyyyy! Congratulations!

But before you wrap it, you should charge it for 24 hours: like this you can immediately use it when you unpack it on Xmas  - eslse you will have to wait for 24 more hours while it charges


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm putting the Mia on my Christmas list. If I don't get it, it's going on my birthday list.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Neo said:


> Yaaaayyyyyyy! Congratulations!
> 
> But before you wrap it, you should charge it for 24 hours: like this you can immediately use it when you unpack it on Xmas  - eslse you will have to wait for 24 more hours while it charges


Ooo, good thinking. Thanks for the tip!

Kristan


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

I posted this in the accessories thread but wanted to post it here also. For anyone wanting the Mia it will be Saturday's Today's Special Value on QVC. But you can order it in advance. It will be 119.82 and on 4 easy pays of 29.95 with free shipping and handling. 11 different colors to choose from. I ordered the Jaguar 
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A95731.promo.RD9.cm_scid.mail?cm_ven=APTSV&cm_cat=CLARISONIC1210&cm_pla=ACTIVE&cm_ite=HERO_A95731


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone getting a Clarisonic for Christmas should definitely heed Neo's advice to charge their Mia before it's wrapped!  You'll want to use it right away!  Otherwise it's like when Santa forgets to include batteries for your toys!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Otherwise it's like when Santa forgets to include batteries for your toys!


LOL skyblue, that was exactly my thought !!!!!!! And I just remember that those 24hours were LONG!....


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Bah, I didn't wait  I charged mine for about 5-6 hours, used it once, then let it charge overnight.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

akpak said:


> Bah, I didn't wait  I charged mine for about 5-6 hours, used it once, then let it charge overnight.


 . Me too.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> . Me too.


Same here. LOL


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Uhhh...saw this, wasn't in the market, now am...AND THEY ARE COMPLETELY OUT!!! Serves me right.


That was a steal! But they do have decent deals around that price for Mia models on Amazon. Not as many fabulous colors, fewer add-ins, and some with Prime/super saver shipping.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Sigh!  My Clarisonic pro arrived yesterday and is charging.  I had no idea that I needed one until I came here.  I do hope it as wonderful as you all say!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> Sigh! My Clarisonic pro arrived yesterday and is charging. I had no idea that I needed one until I came here. I do hope it as wonderful as you all say!


Yes, me too. It arrived yesterday and is charged but havent had the chance to do it yet. Christmas shopping and all that..


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I went to get in the shower today and my clarisonic needed a charge.  I can't keep any charging devices in my bathroom so I have to remember to charge my Clarisonic and my new Sonicare toothbrush occasionally.  Just no shelves or outlets in a convenient space in my dated bathroom.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> Sigh! My Clarisonic pro arrived yesterday and is charging. I had no idea that I needed one until I came here. I do hope it as wonderful as you all say!


I think you'll find you'll quickly come to love it as much as the rest of us do. I know it took me a long time to be convinced to try one, but no time at all to fall head over heels in love once I did. Just don't overdo it at first if you have sensitive skin, and do be open to the idea that you may prefer a different brush head than the one you start out with. I had to switch to the Delicate brush after two uses--soft as the Sensitive brush is, it still upset my easily fussed facial skin. Now I have no problems.

And for those using the Mia, which is not compatible with the body brush, you don't need it anyway. I've been using the Normal brush everywhere other than my face and neck for a week now, as recommended by Clarisonic, and it works very well! I'm glad I didn't spend the extra on the larger unit; while the multiple speeds would be nice, for me the smaller size of the Mia fits my hands well and it works perfectly. Plus, of course, this way I got the cute pink limited edition version. 










I did take the time to register mine with Clarisonic online, and received a coupon code for $25 off on my next order. Using that, I ordered two twin packs of brush heads from them (delicate and normal)--with free ground shipping, it came to under $14 per brush, and that's a price I've yet to see matched elsewhere. So it was worth it to me to register.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I have to remember to register.  I never register anything.  And, by the way, my body brush unit is an adorable pink color.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

My Jaguar Mia shipped yesterday!  Tap, tap, tap....wait, wait, wait.....


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kindlek said:


> My Jaguar Mia shipped yesterday! Tap, tap, tap....wait, wait, wait.....


Jealous jealous jealous! If I hadn't already had the pink limited edition in hand, I would've picked this one up in a heartbeat. Can't wait to hear about how it looks in person!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Hear that, Kindle Gracie?  Kindlek is waiting on the leopard Mia!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got the Jaguar Mia too. I got notice it shipped yesterday... I haven't decided if I'm going to keep it (so I don't have to keep getting my pink one out of the shower every night) or if I'm going to give it to my oldest BRAT.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Hear that, Kindle Gracie? Kindlek is waiting on the leopard Mia!


It's now sold out!  I resisted but at one time I said to my hubby "what about if I sell my perfectly good Mia to a coworker for $50 and buy myself the new Leopard Mia."

His reply was "Sure dear. If you have the money."

I knew it was a crazy idea so I kept my perfectly good lavender Mia....much to the disappointment of my coworker.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> It's now sold out!  I resisted but at one time I said to my hubby "what about if I sell my perfectly good Mia to a coworker for $50 and buy myself the new Leopard Mia."
> 
> His reply was "Sure dear. If you have the money."
> 
> I knew it was a crazy idea so I kept my perfectly good lavender Mia....much to the disappointment of my coworker.


OMG! I almost did the same thing, also with a co-worker, to get the red Mia !!!!! I too ended up keeping my perfectly good white Mia


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I tried to convince myself that my husband needed the Jaguar version.  Alas, that idea was about as popular as giving him the pink would've been.  He'll be getting white, eventually.  Sigh.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I bought my 19 year old step daughter a pink one for Christmas. I hope she likes it!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

LauraB said:


> I bought my 19 year old step daughter a pink one for Christmas. I hope she likes it!


I'm sure she will!

And, hehe, this is probably a ridiculous warning, but I figure I may as well share it, in case it's helpful, or just amusing. See, when I was 18, my dad bought me a Proactiv subscription for my birthday (so they'd send me the wash, toner, and cream every 3 months or something). My reaction? I BURST INTO TEARS in the middle of my dorm lounge. How could he do this to me? What kind of gift is FACE WASH? What was he trying to say about how I looked??!

I called him immediately, and somehow through my tearful mumbling he managed to decipher that I was upset. Then we actually talked. My dad explained that his skin had made him very self-conscious as a teen, and he just wanted me to have the tools to fight that, if I wanted them. But if I didn't want or like them, then I didn't have to use or renew the subscription. Put into THAT context, I found it to be a very thoughtful and touching gift.

So yeah, I'm sure your daughter will like the Mia. Especially if they're as awesome as everyone here says! 

Kristan


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> It's now sold out!  I resisted but at one time I said to my hubby "what about if I sell my perfectly good Mia to a coworker for $50 and buy myself the new Leopard Mia."
> 
> His reply was "Sure dear. If you have the money."
> 
> I knew it was a crazy idea so I kept my perfectly good lavender Mia....much to the disappointment of my coworker.


Bummer! The leopard one is way cool! It beats my WHITE Mia! Oh well, it matches my WHITE Kindle! Well, actually no, my Kindle is skinned. Wish I could skin my Mia in leopard print! Hey Decal Girl!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

If anyone is still on the fence on the Clarisonic, I saw that Skinstore.com has a 20% off code (FAB20) - Mias are $149 - so less the 20% they're only $119.00.  I don't think they have Leopard, but it's a good price......


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

My Jaguar Mia just arrived! Love it


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I've had my Mia for a week now, and I've been using it daily, and I think I am starting to see results. I _felt_ smoother, softer skin right away, but I had just suffered a breakout and sadly the Mia didn't magically erase my pizza face. 

That said, I'm optimistic so far. I haven't noticed any new blemishes, and the old ones seem to be healing well. Maybe even better than usual? (Hard to tell.)

But! I'm running out of the Clarisonic brand cleanser that came with the Mia. Do y'all have any recommendations? Should I buy more of that stuff, or try Purity (or is it Hope?) from Philosophy? Or something else?

Thanks,
Kristan


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I personally like the Clarisonic brand and will likely buy more of it.  Others swear by Philosophy's Purity, some use Ctaphil, and I know from online reviews elsewhere people are happy using just about any drugstore cleanser as well (Neutrogena, Dove, and the ones from Olay are often mentioned).

I like the Clarisonic in part because there's virtually no fragrance.  I've yet to find something I like better.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Like VictoriaP said, I really think you can use virtually anything you like! Personally, I've discovered Purity from Philosophy at the same time I got my Mia, and am in love with the stuff - there is no going back for me, and I really think that 10 years down the line I'll still be using it


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Two things I thought about after I was away from connectivity for a bit:

With the Clarisonic cleanser, one thing I discovered pretty quickly was that i needed a lot less of it than I thought I did.  I was putting some on the brush head, doing an area, putting more on, doing another, etc.  I found that I have less irritation if I simply use my hands to slather the cleanser on my face instead, then use the Clarisonic.  Doing this, a dime sized amount of cleanser is enough to do my whole face, so it lasts a lot longer.  I'm sure the same thing applies to Purity or other cleansers.

You mentioned the scarring from older blemishes not fading much yet--I'm at around a month with mine, and I just REALLY saw the difference last week.  I think if you keep a consistent routine up, you'll see the results in another couple of weeks.  Hang in there!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info, VictoriaP and Neo!

So far I like the Clarisonic cleanser pretty well, but I'm not picky with these things... The price tags are mostly what make me go . Hehehe.

(But then again, I've suffered with bad skin for long enough. I can put a little money towards self-confidence and happiness.)

Kristan


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I have pretty bad skin too, and was a little upset when I still got my huge PMS zit - but I have to learn that it is a slow process, it can't happen that fast!  Have you ever has a facial?  After one all the impurities come to the surface - I think that has been happening to me. Lots of tiny whiteheads, and really after a little over a month I notice a huge overall improvement. 
But no, unfortunately it won't make our bad skin go away completely! But it will help!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, the true test will be That Time of the Month. Maybe not this month, haha, since it will still only be a couple weeks that I've been using it. But next month, and the month after. {crosses fingers!}

I've only had "mini facials" given to me at the Aveda student salon that I go to for haircuts. The first time it was fine, but the second time I got major pizza face. And while I can't prove correspondence (especially since the pizza face problem continued long after the facial) it still kind of put me off of the experience...

Kristan


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh I wish I had an Aveda school near me.  I have a huge zit on my face just coming now and I am not known for zits.  The clarisonic did clear up this thing on my face next to the side of my nose though. It was a hard white bump that I had for a year or so.  Was really thinking it was cancer or something.  It would get sore at times.  But nothing but nothing would make it go away or break.  Well the brush, I am convinced, is what finally broke it open and it is just a mark on my face now and will hopefully disappear with time.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Oh I wish I had an Aveda school near me. I have a huge zit on my face just coming now and I am not known for zits. The clarisonic did clear up this thing on my face next to the side of my nose though. It was a hard white bump that I had for a year or so. Was really thinking it was cancer or something. It would get sore at times. But nothing but nothing would make it go away or break. Well the brush, I am convinced, is what finally broke it open and it is just a mark on my face now and will hopefully disappear with time.


This is the best stuff I've found for when I KNOW I have a zit coming. I haven't used it nearly as much since the Clarisonic, but I keep in on hand:



It has Tea Tree Oil in it, along with some other things, and it often kills them right off. There's a Burt's Bees version I noticed on Amazon as well; I can't vouch for that one, but it might be more easily found locally.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I'm still using my Cetaphil (Please don't tell Kindle Gracie...wouldn't want to make her sick.  ) but I wet my face with my hands and put 2-3 squirts on the brush. I go over my entire face to spread the soap then concentrate on the different areas. I've never worried about time spent on each area...the minute is probably 40-45 seconds more than I had formerly used with my VIC cloth.  I have a couple of bottles of the Purity that I'm looking forward to using.












LOL Cobbie! I saw that!


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

I bought the pro and the purity products. My husband thinks this board is evil cause i spend so much money based on the recommendations of this board. And i love it!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

My giant zit has now morphed into 2 - it's HUGE and disgusting! I bought this stuff during the Philosophy sale, and just used it for the first time last night. It's noticably smaller this morning!



I also got this stuff from the skinstore sale - I like the idea that it is meant to go under make up. I just got the shipment last night and used it for the first time today, but it got great reviews. The color of it also helped conceal it a little - although I still had to use concealer.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Speaking of zits, I am noticing my first new developing ones since starting with the Mia a week and a half ago. So far they are... subtler, than usual? Like, I can feel them, but they're mostly under the skin and not visible. We'll see if they stay that way or not. So far I'm sticking with my Mia + Clarisonic hydro cleanser regimen at night, "zapping" with some Clean & Clear gel, and covering with makeup during the day.

Kristan


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My Clarisonic Plus arrived yesterday. So it's plugged in and charging and I can try it tonight.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I have had my Mia for about 5 weeks now and I have to say it is WONDERFUL for my face. I have had a dry skin for many many years and because I am in my "crone" years, I now have very. very, VERY dry skin.   The Mia has done wonders for it and also seems to be reducing the rosacea on and around my nose.

After I had the little one for a week, I decided that I also need the big one and since I have been using it regularly, there has been  HUGE difference in the appearance of my skin on my legs and arms. Before the Clarisonic, I not only had bumps but my skin, especially on my legs was constantly shedding and looked horrible. Since I am 76, I did not expect my skin to go back to what it was when I was a girl, but there is a noticeable improvement. And, I am not being constantly aware of that horrible shedding which has mostly stopped.

Worth every penny!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear that Patrisha!  I agree!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I registered my Clarisonic and got the e-mail that my offer would be coming soon. The offer never came, so I e-mailed them to remind them. Over a week has gone by,and I still have not heard from them. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I registered my Clarisonic and got the e-mail that my offer would be coming soon. The offer never came, so I e-mailed them to remind them. Over a week has gone by,and I still have not heard from them. Has anyone else had this problem?


Jane, email them right now (still business hours, so someone should be there), forwarding their confirmation mail, and mark it, SECOND REQUEST in the subject line. I did have to send them a reminder, but only one--maybe because I told them I had an order waiting in my cart? LOL


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just forwarded mine too, and put SECOND NOTICE in the subject line. Let's hope we both hear tomorrow.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Jane, did you check your spam folder?  I registered my Mia, which is almost a year old and I got my offer the next day.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good thought, Kindle Gracie, but it was not there.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I just checked my Spam folder and found the Clarisonic offer. It came the day after I registered.
> 
> Off Topic: *Victoria*, how did you get your avatar to that size? I'd like to make mine a little larger but regardless what size I try to upload....from both PE on my computer and PB online....it stays at 100 x 55.


Good--at least some of them come on time then; I was a little worried that everyone was always going to have to follow up at least once just to get what was promised. Hopefully Jane gets hers soon!

OT: I had to actually go and look--that avatar's been up for over a year! I took a full sized image, resized it down to 120 x 160, and then uploaded that image to Photobucket and linked it from the direct URL. (http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn6/Kayakinz/Ireland/Cliffs_avatar.jpg) Because it fits the limits as is, KB doesn't seem to resize it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Still OT - sorry, everyone: Thank you, Victoria. When I upload from PB it becomes a large square losing it's rectangular shape. I don't know what's up with that. It's BrassMan's photo of a lovely sunset and the small size doesn't do it justice.


PM me the link on PB and I'll take a look. We can go offline that way. LOL


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Speaking of zits, I am noticing my first new developing ones since starting with the Mia a week and a half ago. So far they are... subtler, than usual? Like, I can feel them, but they're mostly under the skin and not visible. We'll see if they stay that way or not. So far I'm sticking with my Mia + Clarisonic hydro cleanser regimen at night, "zapping" with some Clean & Clear gel, and covering with makeup during the day.


Well, most of the zits went away by the next day, but 1 got big/worse. The good thing is, with the Mia, even problem spots are easier to cover up since my skin is smoother/softer and thus makeup applies better.

And it's still not even 2 full weeks since I started using the Mia, so I'm still fairly pleased and optimistic. 

Another few logistical questions, though:

1. Is it better to use the Mia in the shower, or over a sink? (I.e., with the constant moisture nearby, versus with the face/brush gradually drying off?) I've been using it mostly in the shower at night, only adding a morning sink "session" if I've got a problem spot I'm trying to address.

2. Is moving your hand in a circular motion necessary (on top of the Mia's own spinning brush)? Or are just random/linear passes fine?

3. Is it better to charge it frequently, or just let it rundown and then fully charge?

4. Is it good/bad/okay to use the Mia for more than a minute in one session? (I.e., when it stops on its own, just push the button again and keep going.)

5. Am I over-thinking all of this? 

Kristan


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, you're over thinking it.    But here's some thoughts.

I use mine over the sink to do my face twice a day (which is what they recommend) for about one minute with the Clarisonic Gentle cleanser and the Delicate brush head.  With my sensitive skin, I've found that it does seem to get less irritated if I move the brush in a circular motion, and I don't stick with just exactly a minute.  The larger models will stop at two minutes, so there's no reason not to use the Mia for that long if you need to.  (That's off the Clarisonic help pages, BTW.)

In the tub, I use it several times a week for other areas.  I usually wet down, apply the cleanser to my skin, then use the Mia.  For my face, I don't re-wet during scrubbing.  For my body, I sometimes need to as I'm going over larger areas for longer periods. 

Clarisonic says in the help section of their site that it doesn't matter whether you charge daily or let the battery run down fully first.  Because I use mine on both face and body, I charge it up every couple of days when I think about it, or if the Mia give me the little double-pulse at the end of a session--that's Mia-talk for "Feed Me!"  LOL


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay, all this talk about how great the Clarisonic is for the face and body made me finally bite the bullet on January 1st. I ordered the Clarisonic Plus and it was delivered today. I have it charging and can't wait to give it a try. I'm ready, willing and able to go to battle against these fine lines I have around my eyes!  My mother-in-law (now 72) has the prettiest complexion I have ever seen on an older woman. She slathers on cold cream nightly and says that's how she's always kept her fine lines and wrinkles at bay. I started taking care of my skin by moisturizing like her in my middle to late 20's. Now that I'm 46 my skin is tons better than my younger sister and friends that are around my age. In the past two years I've noticed the fine lines appearing no matter what I do so I'm hoping the Clarisonic will at least slow the progression. I'm going to fight this kicking and screaming.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Another one bites the dust!!!  Congratulations Rita on your new Clarasonic Plus!! I think you will really enjoy it and see an improvement in your skin. If nothing else, it really does a good job of exfoliating so that you have new fresh skin instead of old dehydrated skin.

As for the fine lines, I could be wrong but I think the majority of it is genetic.

My coworker got this cleaning system at WalMart for $30. She brought it to work and I tried it on the back of my hand. It has two speeds and I was pretty impressed with it. The brush is smaller than the brush on the Clarasonic but it had plenty of power just on batteries. (just an idea if anyone is hesitant to pull the trigger on a Clarasonic because of the price)

http://www.amazon.com/Olay-Professional-Advanced-Cleansing-System/dp/B0043OYFKU


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks!!! Another one bites the dust is absolutely correct!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Rita said:


> Thanks!!! Another one bites the dust is absolutely correct!


My job here is getting closer to being done.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> My job here is getting closer to being done.


You should be paid for doing such a good job!!

Let's see...since I bought my K2 two years ago and joined this board I have made many purchases from recommendations and rave reviews of other board members. I didn't realize how expensive a Kindle could get!!!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Rita, it is truly amazing just how expensive "Kindles" are. I really don't want to think about how much I've spent thanks to this place. Some of it was even on books! 



Kindle Gracie said:


> As for the fine lines, I could be wrong but I think the majority of it is genetic.


I think this is very true; there are limits to what we can to to prevent/remedy the damage. I do think though some of it is environmental--things like dry climate, moisturizing regularly, sun damage, smoking/non smoking, etc. do all play a factor. My problem is that I tend to have a very mobile, expressive face that wasn't well cared for early on, and my forehead wrinkles are driving me batty about now at about to cross 40. The fine lines near my eyes and the corners of the mouth are less pronounced, and I do think I see a difference in those in the month of using the Clarisonic. But there's no way to say for certain if that's due to the Mia, or to the very regular cleansing/moisturizing routine I'm following for the first time in my life. LOL


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

To be honest, I think that sun exposure is the single most important thing, and that genetics and skin treatments as a prevention, play a lesser role.  But skin treatments might help to partly reverse damage later.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

I charged my new Clarisonic yesterday and used for the first time this morning. After I finished using I put it back in the cradle to charge and noticed off and on all day that the green lights kept flashing as they were charging for the first time yesterday. Are they supposed to continually flash like that? Before using it the lights stayed lit so I knew I had a full charge.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

It flashes for a long time but it will eventually quit.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you! I was beginning to think something was wrong with it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Yes, you're over thinking it.  But here's some thoughts.
> 
> I use mine over the sink to do my face twice a day (which is what they recommend) for about one minute with the Clarisonic Gentle cleanser and the Delicate brush head. With my sensitive skin, I've found that it does seem to get less irritated if I move the brush in a circular motion, and I don't stick with just exactly a minute. The larger models will stop at two minutes, so there's no reason not to use the Mia for that long if you need to. (That's off the Clarisonic help pages, BTW.)
> 
> ...


Thanks, VictoriaP! After reading your reply, I am still using mine in the shower, but no longer doing any of that time directly under the water. (So that would be more or less like a sink session, I think.) Dunno if it makes any performance difference, but it's just easier to do, haha.

I also switched back to circular motion, and I do feel like that makes some performance difference... but maybe that's in my head. 

And I have definitely gotten the "feed me" sign, haha! Today, in fact. Relating to the question about the blinking light: apparently I didn't fully charge mine last time, because it was still blinking when I disconnected it. I figured green meant go!

Thanks again to VictoriaP and everyone on this thread! I did read the booklet that came with the Mia, but I find actual user info to be far more helpful most of the time.

Kristan


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I just ordered the pink Mia from the Aspen Leaf website (still 25% off with free shipping). I originally had the classic pink Clarisonic from QVC. Then I ordered the Nutra Sonic from HSN, so I sent the Clarisonic back -- thinking that I'd saved SO much money. Ugh. That Nutra Sonic is so different -- and so much rougher on my skin, even using the sensitive brush - not to mention my huge mirror being splattered with cleanser. Phooey. I think the Clarisonic is much more "sonic" than the Nutra Sonic. I prefer the freshly massaged feeling that the Clarisonic gave over the scrubbed by a toilet brush feeling of the Nutra Sonic.  So... hopefully it won't take too long for the new Clarisonic to get to me. Not bad for $112 and free shipping.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I just ordered the pink Mia from the Aspen Leaf website (still 25% off with free shipping). Not bad for $112 and free shipping.


 That's a REALLY good price!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

First a Keurig, and now a Clarisonic. I have joined the masses! My Clarisonic Plus should be here tomorrow. I had a $50 Amazon gift card I got for my birthday burning a hole in my e-pocket, and couldn't stop thinking about a Clarisonic. I can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

As soon as you get it you should read up on the Fagor 3-in-1 Pressure Cooker.
We have a thread about these too.

Just sayin....


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Haha, more converts, yay!

I've now had my Mia for 3.5 weeks, and things are looking good. New bumps are tiny, if they exist at all, and go away quickly. Skin tone is slowly evening out/recovering from old blemishes. Makeup and moisturizer are applying beautifully!

The real test is next week, though... {crosses fingers}

Kristan


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks to the lovely Barbiedull, my new Clarisonic is charging for its initial 24 hours.  I cannot wait to try it tomorrow night.  Did somebody say something about getting new brushes for registering or is that just from QVC?

I love when Kindleboarders can make good deals for one another!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

unknown2cherubim said:


> Did somebody say something about getting new brushes for registering or is that just from QVC?
> 
> I love when Kindleboarders can make good deals for one another!


This reminds me that I STILL have not gotten the code from Clarisonic after I registered my Clarisonic. I have sent 3 e-mails! Has anyone else had this trouble? I want the code to order some replacement brushes.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow!  I can't believe that.  I got code and ordered and got my replacement brushes this week.

What about if you try to totally start over and register again.  Maybe it didn't go through or something.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I LOLed when I saw this thread, I've had the Clarisonic on my wish list for so long and have decided to get it at the end of the month. Only thing - I have two daughters who will want their own. *sigh*


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

I got my email already. Wow. $25.00 is a good deal. They said I'd receive the coupon within 24 hours.



> Reply
> from	Clarisonic <[email protected]>
> to	[email protected]
> date	Thu, Jan 20, 2011 at 8:22 PM
> ...


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

so are you guys saying that if I register a clarisonic I will get a code for free replacement head? I was going to order a clarisonic Plus and replacement heads at the same time... but if I will be getting a code...I just might hold off.

BTW do you have preference on heads


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't decide between the Clarisonic Plus and the mia. I will primarily be using it on my face... so the mia might be perfect. But thinking about the Plus because I may want to use it on my body as well. Do those of you that have the Plus think it might be a bit too big for your face and sometimes wish you had the smaller mia? or in reverse, do those of you that have the mia sometimes wish you had the Plus to use on your body? Does anyone have both, a Plus for body and mia for face Oh this is almost as hard as deciding on which Oberon.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Bonbon, I've had my Clarisonic Plus for about two weeks and absolutely love it. I waivered back and forth between the plus and the mia, but finally decided I would rather have the option of the body brush. I have been completely delighted with the results from using the body brushes. My skin is so soft and my lotion penetrates so much better now. The size of the plus hasn't been an issue and it was just a "plus" to order it from QVC and have it come with the various brush heads and cleansers.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> I can't decide between the Clarisonic Plus and the mia. I will primarily be using it on my face... so the mia might be perfect. But thinking about the Plus because I may want to use it on my body as well. Do those of you that have the Plus think it might be a bit too big for your face and sometimes wish you had the smaller mia? or in reverse, do those of you that have the mia sometimes wish you had the Plus to use on your body? Does anyone have both, a Plus for body and mia for face Oh this is almost as hard as deciding on which Oberon.


I have the Mia, and as I've said before both in this thread and the Accessories thread, there's no reason you can't use it on your body. I do regularly. Just get a "normal" brush head for your body; that's what Clarisonic recommends. The regular brush heads are the same size regardless for whether you go Plus or Mia, so either way what you use on your face remains the same. The body brush for the Plus is a bit bigger, the Plus has the zone timer on it and uses a charging cradle rather than the magnetic p-Link charging cord. Those are the major differences.

I have the delicate brush for my face as the sensitive that came with the Mia was too harsh on my skin, but I have health considerations that make that sort of thing a bigger issue. Most people are fine with the sensitive brush, and I recommend starting with it anyway to see if it works for you.

As for registering, as mentioned several times in this thread, if you register, you receive a coupon for $25 off a $50 order direct from Clarisonic. If you order two twin packs of brushes, they come out to about $14 or so each this way, which is cheaper than just about anywhere else, even on sale. But no, you don't just get free brushes for registering, you'll still need to make a purchase directly from the Clarisonic website.

Speaking of which--Jane, did you try reregistering?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Speaking of which--Jane, did you try reregistering?


I never thought of that, but I havd kept the e-mail that says thank you for registering. I will attempt a re-register tonight.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> I never thought of that, but I havd kept the e-mail that says thank you for registering. I will attempt a re-register tonight.


So? How did it go? Did you get your coupon?

I tried my Clarisonic for the first time and I do love the way my face felt -- so clean and smooth. I don't know if I want a more delicate brush or not.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

it's quite funny.  I use the clarisonic in the shower and love how it makes my skin feel.  I expect my face to look gorgeous when I get out the shower.  I check the mirror.  Nup.  Still the same old face.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

unknown2cherubim said:


> So? How did it go? Did you get your coupon?
> 
> I tried my Clarisonic for the first time and I do love the way my face felt -- so clean and smooth. I don't know if I want a more delicate brush or not.


I registered again, but I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I registered yesterday and received the discount coupon today. Maybe it went into junk mail?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I registered again last night.....and my discount code was here today!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

So now my DD wants a clarisonic...  

What are my chances that QVC will have the clarisonic as a "today's Special Value" anytime soon? Is there anyway to predict these things??


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I registered again last night.....and my discount code was here today!


Finally! I'm glad it worked!


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> I registered again last night.....and my discount code was here today!


Yay!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

My pink Mia is charging!!! I found that someone is selling a Clarisonic travel pouch on eBay for under $5 including shipping... so I ordered one of those too.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Pushka said:


> it's quite funny. I use the clarisonic in the shower and love how it makes my skin feel. I expect my face to look gorgeous when I get out the shower. I check the mirror. Nup. Still the same old face.


This made me LOL. Same here....it just makes your skin feel so good that I'm sure every time I have a new face! LOL


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have used the clarisonic on and off for about 4 weeks. I used to keep it in a cupboard and then I would forget to bring it into the shower. So I bought a small suction holder and now the Mia sits in the shower and I use it every time now. I won't say what my hubby thought it was at first!

I have noticed some unexpected benefits. I had surgery on my eye lid years ago and that area would get almost sticky and irritated. I had been gently using the mia over this area, and just yesterday I realized that this area felt normal, something I hadn't experienced in years! Also, I had some small red areas on my cheeks and hubby wanted me to check them for skin cancer. My dad had numerous skin cancers so as a blond blue eyed person in sunny Australia, I am a Monty to get some too. Well, these have also faded and I expect them to disappear in the next couple of days.

My skin certainly feels much better. I plan on using it regularly because there is obviously a benefit in it. Last night I had a late shower, it had been a disgusting 108f during the day. I grabbed what I thought was the cleansing lotion, but after using it for a second or too, I realized it was my estee lauder shower gel. I washed it off the Mia, but last night all I could smell was beautiful estee lauder. Made a hot night much better - the minimum overnight was around 90!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Pushka said:


> it's quite funny. I use the clarisonic in the shower and love how it makes my skin feel. I expect my face to look gorgeous when I get out the shower. I check the mirror. Nup. Still the same old face.


Yep, same here. I've had the Clarisonic Mia since Christmas, and I've used it every day since. I was hoping to see a reduction in breakouts, but so far I'm not really. :-( Sometimes the blemishes clear up faster, sometimes not. Sometimes I think I'm getting fewer, sometimes I don't. It's quite frustrating, especially since I can feel the difference. My skin is definitely softer and smoother. So I'm wondering if it has something to do with my cleanser (Olay) or if my skin just will not respond the way I would like it to. I know the Mia can't be expected to work miracles, but I'd be lying if I said that wasn't what I had hoped for.

K


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Kristan, I would say for you it might be time to try a different cleanser.  Philosophy's Purity comes highly recommended.  I personally use Clarisonic's "gentle" formula that came with my Mia; I know at least one person on the boards uses Cetaphil, and the ladies at my local Sephora recommended another one (which I can't find at the moment).  There are plenty of options out there.

Also, if you're only using your Mia once a day, you can try twice, and if you're only using it for one minute, try two.

You may not get "miracle", but I think you'll continue to see more improvement if you start playing with the variable a bit.

Me, I need to get back to being consistent with mine!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

You might be right. I admit I'm hesitant to use Purity because of the price tag… But the cleanser I'm using now isn't meant to target blemishes, so that might be a problem. It was a freebie, and I just want to use it up. I've got another freebie in my bathroom drawer, but it's a Bioré that I believe IS designed for blemish treatment. Hopefully that turns out better, and if not I may have to give Purity a try. 

K


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> You might be right. I admit I'm hesitant to use Purity because of the price tag&#8230;


Sephora would likely give you a small free sample to try to see if you like it.

I always pick up the super-size bottle that Nordstrom sells at their anniversary sale in July. I wash my face twice a day, and the bottle lasts me an entire year (just a little dab'll do ya ). Last year the price was $45.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Sephora would likely give you a small free sample to try to see if you like it.
> 
> I always pick up the super-size bottle that Nordstrom sells at their anniversary sale in July. I wash my face twice a day, and the bottle lasts me an entire year (just a little dab'll do ya ). Last year the price was $45.


Oh, thanks for the tip!

K


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I think this Biore cleanser is very good.

http://www.amazon.com/Biore-Blemish-Fighting-Cleanser-~6-7/dp/B001BADF7I?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

My doctor definitely recommended that I _not _use Olay, actually. I don't but he said he knew women who did who had problems.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Sephora would likely give you a small free sample to try to see if you like it.
> 
> I always pick up the super-size bottle that Nordstrom sells at their anniversary sale in July. I wash my face twice a day, and the bottle lasts me an entire year (just a little dab'll do ya ). Last year the price was $45.


Sephora definitely will give you a sample. They did for me (though for the life of me I can't put my hands on any of those samples at the moment. I obviously put them "someplace safe where I'd remember them"--always a bad idea.)  Anyway, when I went in there, I simply told them I had very sensitive skin and wanted to try a sample before committing. They had no issue with it, going so far as to not only put a little in a plastic container and label it, but to do so with another product that they felt might be a better fit for my skin. It's certainly worth going in and talking to them for a bit.

The Olay moisturizers don't seem to aggravate my skin for the most part, either from a sensitivity perspective or a blemish one, but I haven't tried their cleansers. I'm pretty happy with the Clarisonic Gentle Cleanser, it's more a matter for me of just actually USING the darn thing regularly enough.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

unknown2cherubim said:


> My doctor definitely recommended that I _not _use Olay, actually. I don't but he said he knew women who did who had problems.


Interesting... The Olay Total Effects moisturizer made me breakout more than before, but I've been using Olay Regenerist for a while and that stuff feels great (light, not oily). The cleanser I was using (Olay Definity) didn't make me breakout more, it just didn't make me breakout less either, lol.

(For full disclosure, my bf works for the company that makes Olay, so I always get free samples, and I try to use their brands when I can.)

That said, I went ahead and switched to the Bioré (4-in-1 self-foaming) last night to see if that will make a difference. If not, I will go to Sephora for a sample, and I will try the Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser again (I have a little left).

I've also decided to try 2-minute sessions with the Mia instead of just 1. That way I can spend more time on each section of my face.

K


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I really like the Olay Regenerist line.   Most people have a hard time believing that I am 42, so it must be working!


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I really like the Olay Regenerist line.  Most people have a hard time believing that I am 42, so it must be working!


Or possibly you have great genes.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

unknown2cherubim said:


> Or possibly you have great genes.


That or the fat just keeps the wrinkles pushed out. LOL!!!!!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> That or the fat just keeps the wrinkles pushed out. LOL!!!!!


Hey! I resemble that remark! 

Kristan, have you tried Proactiv? I'm 46, but have been plagued with blemishes my whole adult (and teen) life. Sort of went from teen pimples to adult rosacea with maybe a couple of years in between. I tried Proactiv a year or two ago, and my skin cleared up within days. I have never been without it since. And I've not had a pimple/zit/blackhead/cyst since.

ETA: Never mind! I went back in this thread and saw your story about your dad and the Proactiv gift. How did that stuff work for you before?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> ETA: Never mind! I went back in this thread and saw your story about your dad and the Proactiv gift. How did that stuff work for you before?


You know, it worked at first, for about&#8230; A year? Maybe a little more. And when I say worked, I mean that it reduced my blemishes a good deal, but didn't completely erase them. I always had a couple spots.

After that it began to plateau, and even backslide a little. So then I begin to question if it was maybe just because I was growing out of my teen years more than the Proactiv. Either way, for me and my skin personally, it didn't seem to be worth three and four times the drugstore stuff.

I think the problem is that everybody's personal chemistry is different, and I have yet to find what cleanser works best for me. Furthermore, I think my own body chemistry has been changing a bit lately. The kinds of blemishes I get now are different from the kind I had in high school and college. My skin was doing pretty well six months ago. Barely ever wore makeup. Then all of a sudden around Thanksgiving, pizza face. It made me very sad, and was the final straw in getting me to try Clarisonic.

K


----------



## hera (Mar 25, 2009)

I bought a clarisonic last fall, after reading all the reviews here, and actually found it made my acne worse while also causing my skin to flake off. I'd just touch my face and there would be a shower of skin flakes.  Of course, anything that irritates or drys out my skin causes a breakout.  This year, I had my heater running a week before I got the humidifiers running and that caused a massive breakout.  Anyway, I tried using the delicate brush with the clarisonic and still had the same problem.  Continued to use it for another couple of weeks, and then stopped because I was still getting the skin flakes.  Has anyone else had that problem?

As far as acne goes, I have found that the BHA toner and benzoyl peroxide lotion from Paula's Choice work pretty well.  Thanks to them, over Christmas my skin was relatively clear and stayed clear until about a week ago when I decided I needed to have a new photo made to put on my business cards.  Figures, right?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Kristan, maybe it would be worth consulting a professional Dermatologist at this point and get the right products FOR YOU? Sometimes it can make a big difference


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Neo said:


> Kristan, maybe it would be worth consulting a professional Dermatologist at this point and get the right products FOR YOU? Sometimes it can make a big difference


Neo, haha you're probably right, but there are two factors working against me:

1) I'm stubborn. I keep thinking, If other people can get good skin without seeing a derm, so can I!
2) I recently quit my job to pursue writing full-time. No new income, and only basic health insurance. So even if #1 weren't a factor, this still wouldn't be the right time...

In all honesty, I'm making my skin sound worse than it is. It's entirely bearable. I get a couple bumps a week, and if I leave them alone, I can usually cover them up with makeup until they go away. ("If I leave them alone" being the key part of that...)

It just frustrates me because my mother has such beautiful skin -- never dealt with acne, even as a teen -- and so I always had the expectation that someday I would too. Alas...

I do think the Clarisonic is making a difference, just not the kind/amount of difference I was hoping for. But I probably do need to experiment with the variables (cleanser, frequency, duration, etc.) as VictoriaP said, as well as drink more water, wear SPF, take vitamins, and all that jazz. I do believe in the holistic approach to health, I've just been slow to implement a consistent regimen.

I was relying on my youth, but I'm losing more and more of that every day! 

K


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> In all honesty, I'm making my skin sound worse than it is. It's entirely bearable. I get a couple bumps a week, and if I leave them alone, I can usually cover them up with makeup until they go away. ("If I leave them alone" being the key part of that...)
> K


What kind of makeup are you using? I really like the Bare Escentuals stuff. That's all I've used for the last seven years.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> What kind of makeup are you using? I really like the Bare Escentuals stuff. That's all I've used for the last seven years.


I use CoverGirl makeup fairly exclusively, again because my boyfriend works for the company that makes that brand (and specifically he works on that brand*, although he's about to move to a different one). I've never found it to cause any breakouts for me. I also switched to their mineral makeup line after hearing about Bare Escentuals and Everyday Minerals.

K

*You have no idea how funny it is to be dating "the makeup man." He has been kicked out of multiple stores for creeping women out as he examines products in the makeup aisle. The only thing worse would be femcare.


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

So I just found this thread...and purchased my own - woohoo!  The enabling on this board is just ridiculous.  If you ladies became car saleswomen, you'd be rich!

Kristan, it sounds like we have similar issues.  I have found a few products that really seem to help me thanks to a fantastic lady from Elizabeth Arden.  Their glycolic acid pads help heal anything I may have picked at, AND help clear up anything that is emerging.  With your financial situation though, there are a lot of medicated washes that may help too, with either salicylic acid or benzoyl peroxide.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Elizabeth Arden, eh? Good to know. She's not SUPER expensive, is she? (Maybe I'm just used to my mom getting freebies from Macy's. LOL.)

Either way, good news: after just two days with the Bioré foaming cleanser, and some Clean & Clear spot treatment, the bumps are disappearing. I stopped using spot treatment after I got the Mia because I wanted to see how I did on its own. I guess part of my lesson is, there is no one thing that's going to fight blemishes, I've got to have a whole team.

Kristan


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

hera said:


> I bought a clarisonic last fall, after reading all the reviews here, and actually found it made my acne worse while also causing my skin to flake off. I'd just touch my face and there would be a shower of skin flakes.  Of course, anything that irritates or drys out my skin causes a breakout. This year, I had my heater running a week before I got the humidifiers running and that caused a massive breakout. Anyway, I tried using the delicate brush with the clarisonic and still had the same problem. Continued to use it for another couple of weeks, and then stopped because I was still getting the skin flakes. Has anyone else had that problem?
> 
> As far as acne goes, I have found that the BHA toner and benzoyl peroxide lotion from Paula's Choice work pretty well. Thanks to them, over Christmas my skin was relatively clear and stayed clear until about a week ago when I decided I needed to have a new photo made to put on my business cards. Figures, right?


Hera, sorry to hear you had such trouble with the Clarisonic. From the reading I did beforehand, it does look like a minority of folks (but enough to be measurable) have similar issues. The standard advice from Clarisonic seemed to be:

--vary the routine for a time (as mentioned to Kristen); you might need less time or more, less frequency or more. Just depends on your skin. How often were you using it and for how long?
--try a different cleanser
--try the Delicate brush (which you did)
--it can take six to eight weeks of regular use before your skin clears of impurities and settles down from an overreaction of this type

I've personally found that I absolutely MUST moisturize after using the Clarisonic, and I can't use toner afterwards. That's what keeps my skin from drying out and flaking. If I use the Clarisonic at least once day for one minute only, with the Delicate brush & their Gentle cleanser, and moisturize immediately after, it stays 99% clear and doesn't flake.

If you didn't return yours and you're willing to experiment a little, it's worth playing with the variables to see what might work. Good luck!


----------



## hera (Mar 25, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Hera, sorry to hear you had such trouble with the Clarisonic. From the reading I did beforehand, it does look like a minority of folks (but enough to be measurable) have similar issues. The standard advice from Clarisonic seemed to be:
> 
> --vary the routine for a time (as mentioned to Kristen); you might need less time or more, less frequency or more. Just depends on your skin. How often were you using it and for how long?
> --try a different cleanser
> ...


When I switched to the delicate brush, I was using it for a minute on low, once a day. The first week, with the standard brush, I think I did two minutes on high, once a day.

I still have it, so I'll give it another try. I'm thinking next I'll keep it on low, but maybe cut the time down to 30seconds at first. I think I'll also try it without using a cleanser, at first, just to keep things simple.

I also like the tip about using moisturizer right afterward, so I'll try that. Thanks!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

hera said:


> When I switched to the delicate brush, I was using it for a minute on low, once a day. The first week, with the standard brush, I think I did two minutes on high, once a day.
> 
> I still have it, so I'll give it another try. I'm thinking next I'll keep it on low, but maybe cut the time down to 30seconds at first. I think I'll also try it without using a cleanser, at first, just to keep things simple.
> 
> I also like the tip about using moisturizer right afterward, so I'll try that. Thanks!


If your skin is at all sensitive, I wouldn't go the no cleanser route. The point of the cleanser is as much to help the brushes glide over your skin as anything else. When I didn't use enough, my skin ended up feeling like it was on fire for a full day and then some afterwards. I smooth the cleanser over my face, not on the brush, to make sure I'm using enough now.

I'd go 30 seconds for now if you're going to use it daily, and definitely on low. Or do a minute, but only every other day to start. If you do it at night before bed, you can use a heavier moisturizer meant for overnight use afterwards as well. Either way, keep your touch light--I've found it's easy to forget and really put way too much pressure on mine, which just tends to aggravate my skin further!


----------



## hera (Mar 25, 2009)

I hadn't thought about the cleanser reducing friction.  OK, I'll use extra cleanser instead.  Thanks so much for the warning!


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Elizabeth Arden, eh? Good to know. She's not SUPER expensive, is she? (Maybe I'm just used to my mom getting freebies from Macy's. LOL.)
> 
> Either way, good news: after just two days with the Bioré foaming cleanser, and some Clean & Clear spot treatment, the bumps are disappearing. I stopped using spot treatment after I got the Mia because I wanted to see how I did on its own. I guess part of my lesson is, there is no one thing that's going to fight blemishes, I've got to have a whole team.
> 
> Kristan


I really only use the glycolic acid pads. They look like oxypads, and come with a container of moisturizing pads too. They are pretty expensive, like $75 for the container, but in case of an emergency reeeeally bad spotty face (or if I just couldn't keep my fingers off of things), they have been a lifesaver for me! Plus, you can even cut the pads in half so you have twice as many to use. they last me for months.

Anyway, I'm waiting patiently for my Clarisonic! And, I picked up some Purity at Ulta yesterday. I think I like it but I haven't decided quite yet. Now, I usually use St. Ives Apricot Scrub once a day for good exfoliating. I am assuming with the Clarisonic I shouldn't need to do actual exfoliating with an exfoliating product also?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

splashes99 said:


> Now, I usually use St. Ives Apricot Scrub once a day for good exfoliating. I am assuming with the Clarisonic I shouldn't need to do actual exfoliating with an exfoliating product also?


Yeah, I'd be worried about over-exfoliating. I don't feel that the Mia is harsh at all, but I purposely switched away from the St. Ives scrub just in case. That's also the reason I only use the Mia once a day instead of twice. I'm sure everyone's skin is different, and probably lots of people can take it, but I'd test on a small spot or work your way up to it.

Kristan


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Two other things for those dealing with dry, flaking issues--make sure you're using a non drying cleanser, and use warm or cool water, NOT hot.  Hot water will help dry your skin out faster


----------



## albianne (Jan 22, 2011)

i am new to this thread and am just wondering if anyone has seen the mia or alternative type on sale anywhere lately?


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

albianne said:


> i am new to this thread and am just wondering if anyone has seen the mia or alternative type on sale anywhere lately?


I looked on SkinStore last week and there was a promo code I found online for 20% off. It was fave20 or fab20 or something like that. It worked for ordering the Clarisonic.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Aspen Leaf Spa has a 25% off sale until Feb. 24 with free shipping on orders over $50. http://www.aspenleafspa.com/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, ladies, you (might) win...

It's still a bit early to know for sure, but I did as some of you suggested and picked up a free sample of Purity (the Philosophy brand cleanser) from Sephora about a week ago. So far NO new blemishes, and the old ones are clearing up. Now, I also happen to be in a good place in my (ahem) cycle, so that may be helping things... But you can bet the farm that if Purity holds up, I'll be plunking down my cash for a full bottle!

Part of me wonders if Purity would work without the Clarisonic brush... but because I can literally feel the difference in my skin when I touch my face, I have to think the Clarisonic is at least helping.

Stubborn but not stupid,
Kristan


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Yayyy Kristan, I'm so glad it's working out for you, finally!!! I have to say that I too, am really happy with Purity, and don't even want to try anything else. I went with the humongous 32oz bottle, with the pump, and have that conveniently standing in the shower - love it! I've had it since October, and been using it religiously twice daily since, and I just used a bit more than half the bottle: so it's pricey, but it goes a long way, and not so pricey in the end


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been using Purity for years already.... and I just got my Mia in December. I like the way it smells, and I like the way it cleans. Again, if you have a Nordstrom near you, they sell the jumbo bottle in July at the anniversary sale. You might want to reserve one if you want one, they sell out fast.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't find this to be the case at all.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Perhaps water temp? I always use warm water, for my chilly, delicate skin.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Thank you. Maybe I need to rinse more thoroughly.


Are you using it with the Mia, or just by itself? If by itself, yes, perhaps a more thorough rinsing (or less quantity of the Purity) would help. If with the Clarisonic, maybe it's just the "sloughed off" texture of your skin that is making it seem "filmy"?

I've only used it with the Clarisonic during the shower (so, hot water) and I don't think I've experienced what you're talking about, but there are so many factors (like hard or soft water, too) that could change the experience for different people.

Kristan


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Warm water with my Mia in the shower. Maybe too much soap...about the size of a quarter. I'll try a dime.


Goodness, yes. I just use the littlest bit now.


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Received mine Friday and have been using since then.  Not sure yet.  I'm debating over whether I am getting better exfoliating than I did when using my St. Ives Invigorating Apricot Scrub.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

So I have this in my cart - I decided on the Mia because I didn't want the cradle mainly ... I can get normal heads to use on my body and use the delicate on my face right? Is it hard to clean the brushes? I dont use cleansers on my face at all I use oil. So I want to be able to wash it between uses ....


----------



## hera (Mar 25, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I got an email this morning about two new limited edition colors...at least, new to me.
> 
> Saphire Blue and Poppy Red


I saw that, and it made me wish I didn't have one already. I would love a Sapphire Blue Mia.

I've been using the clarisonic with extra cleanser for a few days now (first ordered cleanser from Paula's Choice, then caught a cold and had to wait until my nose returned to normal from that), and haven't developed any skin flakes yet.  Thanks Victoria for the suggestion!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

rho said:


> So I have this in my cart - I decided on the Mia because I didn't want the cradle mainly ... I can get normal heads to use on my body and use the delicate on my face right? Is it hard to clean the brushes? I dont use cleansers on my face at all I use oil. So I want to be able to wash it between uses ....


Yes, use a normal brush head on your body--I do it all the time. And no, they're not particularly difficult to clean. It's recommended that you wash them with antibacterial soap once a week, though if you're using cleansing oils, I'd say you'll want to do that more frequently. I also spritz mine with alcohol between uses.

You'll also need to change the brushes for new ones every few months.

hera--glad to hear it's working out better for you!

Both the blue and the poppy red are so pretty, though I still like the darker red limited edition better. I still wonder if I should've bought that one... LOL


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Haven't read the whole thread so don't know if anyone has mentioned it. MUCH less than Clarisonic are Buf-Pufs. Sponges are made for the body and for the face. The face sponge comes in varying "textures". I started using them a few months ago. They're great!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=clarisonic&x=0&y=0#/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=buf-puf&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Abuf-puf


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

So I bit the bullet and ordered the Garnet Mia -- should have it by the end of tomorrow.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

If anyone is interested in the Clarisonic Plus it will be the Today's Special Value on QVC this Saturday. You can preorder it now. It comes with
philosophy's purity made simple a deep-cleaning, gentle 4-in-1 emulsion that removes every trace of makeup, dirt, oil, and debris in one step.

beach party is an ultra-rich shampoo, shower gel, and bubble bath with an island colada scent.

All this, plus philosophy's world-famous hope in a jar moisturizer.
Also 4 brush heads and is available in 3 new floral patterns in Purple, Pink and Green.
The TSV price will be 194.16 on 4 easy pays of 48.54.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

It's charging ... Do I really have to wait till tomorrow at 6PM to use it??


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

rho said:


> It's charging ... Do I really have to wait till tomorrow at 6PM to use it??


Nah, it won't hurt it. Use it for a minute, and then keep charging it.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll wait another hour  . I'm not excited to try it am I?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

So in the interest of keeping my experiences accurate, I will say that I have been using Purity face wash with the Mia delicate brush for about a month now (and Mia with other washes for about 3 months before that). I initially reported no new blemishes after switching to Purity; unfortunately that didn't last. BUT my overall skin tone is definitely improving/evening out, and the blemishes I do get are fewer, smaller, and they heal quicker and easier. So I'm still really pleased with the improvement, and I'm hoping that switching brushes on the Mia (which it's time to do) will help further. I'm a little nervous b/c I accidentally ordered Normal brushes instead of Delicate... but who knows, maybe that'll be a good thing?

Kristan


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Normal brushes do work for some people.  But there's NO way I could personally use them on my face; it gets fussed enough with the sensitive some days.  The Normal is fine on the rest of my hide though, I use it as a body brush since the Clarisonic body brush isn't compatible with the Mia.  So even if it doesn't work for your face, it won't be wasted money.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I also have semi acne prone skin and use the normal.  My skin isn't very sensitive and needs regular exfoliating.  Actually, I just spur of the moment ordered the deep pore clensing heads to try those!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Jen said:


> I also have semi acne prone skin and use the normal. My skin isn't very sensitive and needs regular exfoliating. Actually, I just spur of the moment ordered the deep pore clensing heads to try those!


I'd forgotten those were out, can't wait to see what you think of them!


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

I also wanted to say that I am sooooo happy with this purchase!!!!!  And wanted to thank you ladies for posting about it!

I ordered a while ago and used the Mia with the Sensitive brush for a few days, but it just seemed to not do as well as my St Ives Apricot Scrub.  I stopped using it, and then a week ago got a super massive entire face breakout.  Nothing was working to make the spots go away, so I figured it wouldn't hurt to try the clairsonic again - at least to get rid of some of the healing blemishes.  For 2 days I used it twice a day with my medicated face wash and there is now SO much improvement!

Maybe it is the combination of the medicated wash being massaged into the skin, but either way this is a totally WINNING combo.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

The Clarisonic and this



Has been doing wonders for my face, making it feel soft and smooth. I use the Immortelle twice a week, as recommended.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> QVC sent me an email for advance orders for a Clarisonic TSV. This was sent to Q-Card holders but it wouldn't hurt for non-card holders to try placing an order.


It comes in lots of pretty color choices and it is packaged with Bliss Spa products.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I bought my second clarisonic yesterday. I have the Pro and I bought a Mia 2 to take on trips with me. I got this one:
 
It just finished charging. I think it will be just what I need to put in lugage for trips, and in the spare bathroom at home.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I still use my Clarisonic plus twice a day, are others here still using Clarisonic? I really like how my skin feels. When I do skip a few day, we went to England this summer and I didn't take it, my skin got flaky from my retin-a. 
I just bought a new pink plus yesterday.


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

I still use mine a couple of times a week.  The new Cashmere head is great for my sensitive skin...sooooo soft!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, I still faithfully use my Clarisonic!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I only use it a couple times a month. I like it as an exfoliator, but I was really hoping it would help with acne, and it didn't.

(I did, however, finally discover through a lot of trial and error that dairy is a trigger for my skin!)


----------

